# Happy New Year



## osprey2 (Dec 31, 2014)

As the title says

A big thank you to Danny for kicking this off.  

I wish you all you wish yourselves

Dave and Annette

PS

Sorry for making the above big, but Danny can't read the small print, its his age !!


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 31, 2014)

Got new glasses but still need big print!  You are takin tha piss Dave!  You are fitting in quite nicely! Give as good as you get!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   GREAT post! THAT'S what I REALLY like about our Group,  Informal, "family" we can all take tha piss and have fun doing it.  Respect is given , help is always offered and fun is poked as and when.  Makes it a fun place to be.  I will continue to try to make the U.K. Group the best it can be and I depend on you folks to help me build our Group.  We haven't done bad in our first year and I hope to do better next year.  Dave I expect to see you at next years meet.  Yeah it's a long drive but others have made it.  C'mon, you can make it!

We wish you and those you love a Happy Healthy New Year!

Danny and Annette


----------



## smokewood (Jan 2, 2015)

Happy Christmas & wishing you all a Great New Year.  

Sorry not been ignoring you, well I have really !!!!!!  Just been so busy, proof that BBQ and Smoking is very much active  in the UK.


----------



## wade (Jan 4, 2015)

Just recovering from Christmas and New year. Lots of people fed and watered - now I need the rest of January to dry out.

I hope that everyone had a good break and that 2015 will be a great year.

Wade


----------

